

Calculating Fibonacci Numbers, Quickly and Exactly - richardkiss
http://blog.richardkiss.com/?p=398

======
ganessh
In the calculation, F2n=Fn−1Fn+FnFn+1 =(Fn+1–Fn)Fn+FnFn+1 =FnFn+1–F2n+"FnFn−1"
=2Fn+1Fn–F2n

in third line, it is FnFn+1

~~~
richardkiss
Good catch... fixed it. Thanks!!

